# GOING UNDER THE KNIFE (AGAIN)



## Dutch (Apr 20, 2006)

Folks, *markeli* had shoulder surgery this morning and will be off the board for a bit. If you're so inclined, please mention Brother Mark in your prayers to the Man upstairs and ask that Brother Mark has a quick and full recovery.

I'll be checking in with him and I'll keep you all updated on his recovery.

Thanks~


----------



## bob-bqn (Apr 20, 2006)

Will do! 

Heal quickly brother markeli.


----------



## bbqblitz (Apr 20, 2006)

Brother mark, my prayers are with you.


----------



## brianj517 (Apr 20, 2006)

Best wishes for a speedy and full recovery, friend. I hope that all went well.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## jlloyd99 (Apr 20, 2006)

Here's to a speedy recovery Mark.  Make sure and take advantage of all the rest you can get.


----------



## markeli (Apr 20, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your support and prayers. I won't know how the surgery went for several weeks from what the Doctor said. However the surgery went quicker than expected and they sent me home this afternoon, that is a first they usually keep me for several days and the surgery takes longer than expected.

Thhank you again.

Mark


----------



## monty (Apr 20, 2006)

Good to hear that your initial results are positive!  Shortened surgery and a fast return home are super indications! 

Now, for this not knowing for a couple of weeks, well gosh! We're gonna keep at the Big Guy upstairs till he gets tired of hearing from us and makes you all better! Then we'll ask Him to post a few of his favorite smoke recipes. ( He may have to refer us to a "lower" source!) Now don't bust a stitch!

All kidding aside, Brother Mark, get thee healed!

Cheers!
Monty


----------



## Dutch (Apr 21, 2006)

Glad your back home, Pard! I'm still going to be checking up on ya!


----------



## markeli (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks, I may be ornry as hell the pain meds don't work and the nerve block just wore off. If faster surgery means more pain then give me the slow kind.

Mark


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Apr 21, 2006)

Hey Mark,
      We're all pulling for you. Hope the pain subsides soon and that the healing is quick and thorough and that the surgery is totally successful.


----------



## larry maddock (Apr 24, 2006)

yo dude,
getting the correct amount of prescrition pain meds is tricky.

to much and your goofy and shouln't drive---
not enough and your CRABBY and miserable.

this too will pass.

your in my thoughts and prayers tonite.


----------



## Dutch (Apr 25, 2006)

Folks, the wife and I stopped by Mark and Judy's place Saturday night. Mark looks like he had been rode hard and put away wet. Mark is trying to get a handle on doing things with his left hand but he's doing the best he can.


----------

